# My dog's cargo bike



## howardv (Nov 11, 2016)

Since my dog (Ollie) can't walk more than a couple of blocks, I got this bike for him. Thought I'd take him for some good rides in his retirement. He's almost 14 years old and has severe arthritis.






I have a Yeti for the mountain, a hybrid for the streets, and this cargo bike for Ollie.


----------



## Muirenn (Jun 17, 2013)

That's great for him. He looks so happy. My dog will be 14 in January, I have a bike trailor for him. Works with my Krampus.


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

That's excellent. What a lucky boy.


----------



## howardv (Nov 11, 2016)

Thanks for the comments. This bike is perfect for older dogs. Ollie used to run along side me when he was much younger (along with his sister, a black lab). We had to put his sister down a couple of years ago due to cancer. Didn't want him alone at home in his old age, so this bike was perfect. A couple of weeks ago, we adopted a puppy black lab (only 13 weeks old). Ollie doesn't like the new puppy yet, she has too much energy for him. He tolerates her, but let's her know when she's out of line. After their relations get better, maybe I can give them both rides on the bike! Stay tuned.....


----------



## LemonDrops (Oct 11, 2016)

1:41 Dat scenery!

Cargo bike gives the dog a way better view than a trailer.:thumbsup:
Have you thought about turning the bed at an angle so he's more naturally looking straight forward when laying on his right side? Or maybe a custom shape box like a diamond?


----------



## howardv (Nov 11, 2016)

LemonDrops said:


> Have you thought about turning the bed at an angle so he's more naturally looking straight forward when laying on his right side? Or maybe a custom shape box like a diamond?


When we had both dogs and I just got the bike, I tried building some boxes to fit both. Here is an example.

The box really made the bike heavy (it's already about 80 lbs without the box or the dogs). Found the plastic cement box at Home Depot and it was very light. It also fit perfectly without much modification. I think it's fine as he lies forward with his face forward. May experiment further now that we have a new dog. And here is a pic of our new puppy!

And I had tried a trailer before, but I like the cargo bike a lot better as he gets a front seat view and I also get to keep my eyes on him.


----------



## LemonDrops (Oct 11, 2016)

howardv said:


> When we had both dogs and I just got the bike, I tried building some boxes to fit both. Here is an example.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Access to i.imgur.com was denied

You don't have authorization to view this page.
HTTP ERROR 403


howardv said:


> And I had tried a trailer before, but I like the cargo bike a lot better as he gets a front seat view and I also get to keep my eyes on him.


 Yep, it must feel like a magic carpet ride. Good point about the weight of the box, although you could use a box as a mold and fiberglass the inside then pop the fiberglass shell out. That's going a little far though. Cement mixer seems to do the job just fine. Just tossing out ideas.:thumbsup:


----------



## howardv (Nov 11, 2016)

Sorry...links fixed.

I wish I had some fiberglass skills...but I don't!


----------



## LemonDrops (Oct 11, 2016)

howardv said:


> Sorry...links fixed.
> 
> I wish I had some fiberglass skills...but I don't!


It's not hard or expensive, and that would be an ideal non-critical part to learn on(as opposed to the transom of a boat). All you need is a very shallow tray. As long as they are laying down, anyway.


----------



## mikesee (Aug 25, 2003)

howardv said:


> And I had tried a trailer before, but I like the cargo bike a lot better as he gets a front seat view and I also get to keep my eyes on him.


Great vid, happy dog.

I also had a (longtail) cargo bike with a trailer for Fang, but didn't care to have him back there out of sight.






So I sold that bike and bought a Bullitt. Built a crude box using plastic panels that can be installed/removed quickly/easily. Like 10 seconds with no tools -- I just used some conduit clamps and dowels, wedged into an existing fitting on the side of the bed. That way I can keep them on for him, or take them off when I need to do a grocery run or deliver wheels across town.







As he aged I put one of his dog beds in the bottom of the bike bed, to raise him up enough where he could lay down and still see out. That worked really well, in that I could put my inanimate cargo under him, and still take him on most errands. Like most dogs, he loved to go along.

Massive bonus for him was that I got the boat ~equivalent of a cargo bike (6# packraft) so that I could ride the bike (again with the boat/paddle stuffed under him) to the lakes or a canal, float awhile with him, then walk the greenbelt back to the bike and head home. All without getting in the car or driving anywhere.





Alas he was stolen from me more than a year ago. Haven't really ridden the bike much since -- just haven't convinced myself to sell it yet.


----------



## Muirenn (Jun 17, 2013)

Do you mean your dog was stolen?!


----------



## mikesee (Aug 25, 2003)

Muirenn said:


> Do you mean your dog was stolen?!


Yes.


----------



## Muirenn (Jun 17, 2013)

mikesee said:


> Yes.


I'm very sorry. :'(


----------



## howardv (Nov 11, 2016)

Mikesee, I'm really sorry to hear someone stole your dog. That's horrible. But I see you loved and treated him very well with the biking and the lake trips. 

The Bullitt is the perfect bike for a four-legged companion. Much better than the trailer you used before. I tried a trailer at first and didn't like it. The cargo bike is perfect.

Thanks for sharing the video!


----------



## gregclimbs (Sep 21, 2006)

mikesee said:


> Yes.


Man, I thought that was an euphemism for "passed away from old age"...

So sorry to hear - hopefully Fang was chipped and some vet will call you soon...

g


----------



## mikesee (Aug 25, 2003)

gregclimbs said:


> Man, I thought that was an euphemism for "passed away from old age"...
> 
> So sorry to hear - hopefully Fang was chipped and some vet will call you soon...
> 
> g


I know exactly where he is -- my ex moved to MN with him. But she told me she was just going for a few weeks. Then I found out she'd quit her job, listed her house...


----------



## james3433 (Nov 29, 2016)

So you asked her where the dog is OR not?


----------



## Muirenn (Jun 17, 2013)

Is your dog micro-chipped?


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

My buddy's ex stole his dog as well. I told him I'd help him get him back as soon as I got back from my stepson's college graduation. In the middle of the ceremony, I get a pic sent to my phone of him with the dog. He saw her car at a 7-11 with the dog in it, unlocked. He grabbed the dog and drove off with him. She called the cops. Cops asked whose dog it was. She said it was his dog. Cops said they couldn't do anything for her. 

A while later, she text'd my friend asking for a pic of the dog. He sent her a picture of the dog's butthole. I almost pissed myself laughing. I love sophomoric humor. 
Mike, I hate stories like that. My wife could leave me but if she takes the dog, she better never stop running.


----------



## Destrozo (Apr 14, 2017)

Me and my dog approve this thread.


----------

